# PV System Installs Need Better Inspections



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2019)

I found this news story interesting and it is something I did not think about in the past.  The type and compatibility of connectors used.  Unfortunately, many times we don't see the connectors because the system is already in place and we do one inspection.  Only once did I have a contractor loosen and lift a panel in order to see what was beneath and the connection.  Usually we just see the finished product, look inside any junction boxes or collector boxes on the roof and then the rest of the installation at ground level.  Food for thought.

*Making the connection: Fires & electrical balance of systems*
Walmart’s allegation that some of the fires in the solar plants on the roofs of its stores were started by connectors echoes concerns the industry has had for some time. And the problems go far beyond one manufacturer or installer.

SEPTEMBER 3, 2019 CHRISTIAN ROSELUND
Much ink has been spilled over the lawsuit filed by Walmart against Tesla, related to the fires at solar installations on the roofs of its stores. But few journalists have asked why these fires happened in the first place, especially with technical literature stating clearly that properly installed solar arrays do not start fires.

And right there is the first clue – that the problems may not be in the arrays themselves, as much as how they were installed. A quick search for “connector” shows that this word appears dozens of times in the summons filed by Walmart on August 20, 2019.

Not only does Walmart allege that the fires at stores in Milpitas and Lakeside, California were started by faulty connectors, but the company also claims that Tesla staff had mated connectors that were incompatible with each other, that they had failed to torque the connectors adequately, and had failed to replace faulty connectors or to properly torque these following inspections, all of which resulted in unsafe conditions.

As revealed in a later report by Business Insider, Tesla had been running an internal program to replace these connectors, which were identified as Amphenol H4 connectors. Amphenol has denied that its connectors had anything to do with the fire, but this latest news is another black eye for the company following SolarWorld’s recall of modules using Amphenol connectors two and a half years ago.

However, pv magazine research indicates that the problems with connectors and their installation is much deeper than any one manufacturer or installer, and that issues with connectors could be a ticking time bomb for the solar industry.

“I would love to say it is a one-off situation, but it is a very prevalent issue in the industry,” notes Brian Mills, product manager – photovoltaics for Stäubli, which under the former name of Multi-Contact supplied connectors for nearly half of the..................

Read the rest of the article here:
https://pv-magazine-usa.com/2019/09...nnection-fires-electrical-balance-of-systems/


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 18, 2019)

A problem where inspectors are not allowed on roofs by their employer.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> A problem where inspectors are not allowed on roofs by their employer.



An employer, if providing inspection services must be able to perform the required inspections and not use insurance as an excuse for not performing those inspections.  If they have to purchase a different rate for workers comp then so be it.  That is no different than doing a service inspection but not removing the panel covers.  It makes no sense.  If you can't perform the inspection then you need to require and affidavit and reduce the permit fees as you are not doing your job.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 19, 2019)

So, the past two years with PV system installs has seen a big increase for our village.  Maybe 25 last year.  We went about the permit process possibly on the strong side where we asked for qualified persons to be identified and all certifications provided to us.  We asked for the plans, structural calcs and cutsheets.  It probably took a good 4-6 reviews before all information was provided and all plan review comments were corrected.  Installations went fairly smooth from that point but usually a couple items needed to be corrected.  Long story short,...…. we had a lot of blowback by the industry, residents and social media. I have heard many times by people telling us that when installers hear our cities name, they don't want the job.  So we revamped the process.  Made it cleaner and put the onus on them.  So,... yesterday our electrical inspector fails an install for one item.  He needs a cutsheet on the raintight compression fitting that was used.  How many fittings are used in a single install?  Maybe 10-20?  The resident is furious and the installer is blaming the village because they cant find the cutsheet for this and it will cost a lot to fix now as the whole thing will have to be taken apart.  Resident is saying we should have caught this sooner and its our fault.  Well, if we kept the old system in place we would have caught it sooner.  My take is that the residents and installers got what they wanted.  A Faster permit process.  Now its time to fix it in the field.  We will catch it at some point and it will get corrected.  Now we correct it in the field.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 19, 2019)

Never understood the AHJ on the insurance thing. An AHJ has maintenance guys, mechanics, water guys, waste water guys etc. that all use ladders. Seems to me an out for laziness. JMO


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 19, 2019)

my250r11 said:


> Never understood the AHJ on the insurance thing. An AHJ has maintenance guys, mechanics, water guys, waste water guys etc. that all use ladders. Seems to me an out for laziness. JMO



Two 3rd party inspection companies that I have worked for told me not to use ladders or go on roofs. They never told me why and I did not ask. The inspection companies had no maintenance, etc. guys, only inspectors, plan reviewers, and administrative people. I'm not lazy but I don't think I could walk on a sloped roof or climb a high ladder now anyway with my bad knees. Hoping my bad knees are just temporary.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Two 3rd party inspection companies that I have worked for told me not to use ladders or go on roofs. They never told me why and I did not ask. The inspection companies had no maintenance, etc. guys, only inspectors, plan reviewers, and administrative people. I'm not lazy but I don't think I could walk on a sloped roof or climb a high ladder now anyway with my bad knees. Hoping my bad knees are just temporary.



We are expected to climb a ladder and inspect a roof.  Ladders provided by contractors.  Otherwise, why show up for an inspection?


----------



## e hilton (Sep 19, 2019)

rktect 1 said:


> because they cant find the cutsheet for this and it will cost a lot to fix now as the whole thing will have to be taken apart.


I’m throwing the BS flag on that one.  Surely they know the brand of connector that was installed ... go online and find the cut sheet.  Hello!   One hour office work would solve that problem.


----------



## classicT (Sep 19, 2019)

e hilton said:


> I’m throwing the BS flag on that one.  Surely they know the brand of connector that was installed ... go online and find the cut sheet.  Hello!   One hour office work would solve that problem.


They can probably find the cut sheet, but is it listed and approved for the use to which it was installed? That may be the actual problem.


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Otherwise, why show up for an inspection?


I do it for the money.


----------



## e hilton (Sep 19, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> That may be the actual problem.


Ohh ... had not thought of that.  “Of course its listed, why would we not use the proper connector ... just go ahead and approve it ... we always do it this way.”


----------

